# Is an animal bite that did not break skin dangerous?



## 9361

Is an animal bite that did not break the skin dangerous? My sister has a pet raccoon and it bit me through my pants last night. It didn't break the skin or scratch or anything. There's a small bruise, no swelling. It doesn't look much like a bite mark at all, more like a pinch. It's bit everyone including all their kids, them, my boyfriend and my mom. Everyone has told me that it's ok, but I'm still worried.


----------



## hell no they wont go

i wouldnt worry about it if the skin wasnt broken. really a racoon!? never heard of ne one getting bit by a racoon b4. that sucks. i would still wash the area just incase though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

racoons are tough little animals they can whip a dog if cornerd.


----------



## 9361

The raccoon is a baby maybe 6 months old or less. They found it when it's eyes were still closed and they raised it. It plays with them like a dog. I think it was trying to play with me when it bit me. I've never been bitten by anything before besides a dog or cat. So it was scary. I think they need to get rid of the thing. I think it will be dangerous when it grows up because of the wild instinct.


----------



## FloorCandy

I had a teacher who raised a raccoon, they ended up having to put it down at about 2 years old. It would attack people, and pee everywhere. If you can set up an outside habitat I feel that is the only way you can safely keep one. They will put their little hands in the electric sockets, and down the disposal, they take the toilet apart, and tear or chew anything they can reach.


----------



## meganc66

personally, i'd never own a raccoon. and also, belle HATES them! LMAO.

but, if it didn't break skin i wouldn't worry too much. just keep an eye on the bruise


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

just make sure over the next 10-365 days you don't develope these symptoms


In humans, the course is similar. After a symptom-free incubation period that ranges from 10 days to a year or longer (the average is 30 to 50 days), the patient complains of malaise, loss of appetite, fatigue, headache, and fever. Over half of all patients have pain (sometimes itching) or numbness at the site of exposure. They may complain of insomnia or depression.

Two to 10 days later, signs of nervous system damage appear, hyperactivity and hypersensitivity, disorientation, hallucinations, seizures, and paralysis. Death may be sudden, due to cardiac or respiratory arrest, or follow a period of coma that can last for months with the aid of life-support measures.


----------



## 9361

Ok thanks everyone! I am sure I will be fine. I was just being a worry wort. It didn't break the skin so I don't know why I was so freaked out.


----------

